
Show HN: Compare Trends on Hacker News - lettergram
https://hnprofile.com/compare
======
gitgud
Cool idea! Just some feedback:

1\. Bug; I was able to enter just spaces as a search character somehow

2\. Maybe have an example query at the beginning, as it's not clear what this
does.

3\. The graphs look cool, but what are the units on the y axis? What are
Sentiment units?

4\. It would be cool if the query was in the url, so I could share the link!

Anyway, loved the idea and the sire looks pretty well done

------
vxNsr
It's an interesting idea, but I don't really understand what the numbers mean.

